# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Sustanon "250" [Organon, Egypt] FAKE or REAL?

## PiLaKrav

Hi All 

You've got to help me out with this one fellas:

     

As you can see I've got 2 types of these. Both seem alright but the ones with green stripe are kinda strange. I think that the type used in the word "SUSTANON " is a bit different than it should be (legit had letters with more shape) and there's a bonus line on them: "Manf.: 6/07" - I've never seen that on susta 250 amp. before. But the dates and numbers match those on the box. One more thing about the ones with the stripe - there's "250mg" on them instead of more common "250mg/1ml". Anyone here has enough experience to tell if it's ok?

The letters and the printings on amps are burned and cannot be scratched with a finger or a nail which is a good sign. I also did the taste-test (amp. with the stripe around the bottleneck). Oily subs. smelled kinda sweet (just kinda) and it gave my tongue that funny "numb" feeling it should have. But I'm still not sure so please let me know if You've seen that susta with "Manf." on the the amp.

So what do You think about these?

----------


## Dizz28

Both are fakes, sorry about your loss

----------


## PiLaKrav

> Both are fakes, sorry about your loss


Can You please come up with a better answer? Like why exactly do You think they are fake? The ones with the stripe because of the things I've pointed out earlier? What obout the other ones?

----------


## Dizz28

Here's a couple pictures to compare yours too. The differences are suttle, but there. You can find "legit" and "fakes" pictures of these just by doing a search in this forum. Once again, I'm sorry for your loss

----------


## PiLaKrav

> Here's a couple pictures to compare yours too. The differences are suttle, but there. You can find "legit" and "fakes" pictures of these just by doing a search in this forum. Once again, I'm sorry for your loss


I've seen and had these before (the ones You show). I know how they 'could' look like and I also know there are many different looking legit Susta's. I've seen hundreds of pics of susta both fakes and legit. I'm asking someone more experienced than me to comment on the differences becouse the stuff seems (the words are burnt and cannot be scratched) and tastes legit. I've heard there's a new 'type' (shape of letters) used on the word 'SUSTANON ' but I don't know about new 'Manf." line. I've also read that the "/1ml" is gone too. The ones with no stripe were labelled legit on couple forums before already. But I'm more curious about the new ones. That's why I need someone really well oriented in this topic or just keep searching.

----------


## KeepingItBalanced

This is why I am gonna stay away from this brand of sustanon , lotsa fakes running around. Some that look 100% legit too. It's less often to see fakes of the Organon Sustanon made Karachi, Pakistan.

----------


## PiLaKrav

> This is why I am gonna stay away from this brand of sustanon, lotsa fakes running around. Some that look 100% legit too. It's less often to see fakes of the Organon Sustanon made Karachi, Pakistan.


You are 100% right - there's so much confusion with these that you can't even find exact. same looking ampules on the net. The standard legit Susta 250 (organon, egypt, nile) looks more or less like this:


I've talked with my suppLIAR about these and I'm getting new ones - looking legit - no $$$ loss. He was suprised coz he didn't even notice that he has about 50amps of these fakes in his stash (the ones that I''ve showed earlier here - both types). Although the taste test was ok and the text cannot be scratched with a nail I decided to return them and demanded new ones. I will post them as soon as they arrive. 

But honestly next time I will choose different product - this susta is so messed up that even a 100% real looking ampules can have a fake "3 compounds of Testosterone + prednisolone and betamethasone" instead of 4 compunds of test. (see bodyofscience.com) -_-' like I said - it's messed up

F****** luck, eh?!  :Nutkick:

----------


## KeepingItBalanced

PiLaKrav-- fakes often work!! It's garbage. Good thing he is getting you some other gear. Again, this is why I am going to stay away from these. I actually have 10 legit ones laying around right now. 

fake Naps are huge on having only 2 or 3 mg of compound instead of 5mg!

----------


## PiLaKrav

Few more (better quality) photos for future comparison, before I send these away:











I hope the next shipment will be fine at last :/

----------


## PiLaKrav

Final conclusion: the ones with stripe are legit, the other ones (with no stripe) can be fakes (still not sure) - anyway I won't risk it and it will be thrown away since I've got only 4 of these and lots of the striped ones.

----------


## Dizz28

> Final conclusion: the ones with stripe are legit, the other ones (with no stripe) can be fakes (still not sure) - anyway I won't risk it and it will be thrown away since I've got only 4 of these and lots of the striped ones.


OK, good luck bro

----------


## BG

Nice photos, did the fakes come in boxes?

----------


## PiLaKrav

Thanks.

No, the fake ones (_i'm still not sure if they are really fake, just don't have the right knowledge nor the will to test them on me_) came "as they are" wrapped in some paper or something like that. Boxes and leaflets are from the other ones (the ones with the stripe around the neck):

----------


## Dizz28

^^ not bad lookin, i doubt those are fakes.

----------


## BG

I feel much better when they come in their OG boxes, my boys has been running the ones with the stripe on the neck, all different size amps, but he switched from cyp to the Niles and see's no changes in strength or hormone levels (by feel or acne). Good luck, be happy you can return the others.

----------


## MichaelCC

> Both are fakes, sorry about your loss


agree with Dizz ...

----------


## darr

so many fakes of that brand of sus going around unbeliveable!

----------


## living2die

Not trying to beat a dead horse, but what do you think about these photographs, of Sust 250 Organon by Karachi amps ?
As Organon was recently bought out by Schering Plough, and Organon Sustanon 250 by Karachi is a direct subsiderary of the new Schering Plough, I think it is valid to post your pictures of the current appearance of Sust 250, after the buyout by Schering Plough. Here are what mine look like. What do you think? Legit or bust?

----------


## Dizz28

*living2die*

you should start your own thread

----------


## lelyano23

anyway the organon company in egybt stopped workin from long time

----------


## living2die

I know for a fact that the Karachi lab in Pakistan is now owned by Abbott Pharm. Organon just sold its biological science wing to Schering-Plough, I am pretty sure that Organon still does produce or has a hand in producing at the Nile, and Karachi facilities, respectfully.

----------


## leeroynew

I was wondering about these
my suppliar has taken ages to get me these
then when he gets them they look fake
also the tops are really difficult to break off 
Fakes?

----------


## psycorelm

fake

----------


## OH REALLY

still fake

----------


## RotorHead

eww fakes

----------


## Gears

The lines look drawn on and the levels are off, it looks like they didn`t even put effort into making them look legit.

----------


## widowmaker2

definate fakes!

----------


## bene7422

the lettering is even crooked,those don't even look close to being real sorry.

----------


## kloan

> I was wondering about these
> my suppliar has taken ages to get me these
> then when he gets them they look fake
> also the tops are really difficult to break off 
> Fakes?


I've never even bought that before and don't know fakes from legits but man I can tell right off the bat that those are 100% fake. Uneven levels and sloppy painted lines...

----------


## Lach01

> I've never even bought that before and don't know fakes from legits but man I can tell right off the bat that those are 100% fake. Uneven levels and sloppy painted lines...


sloppy lines i noticed first had to go back and see the uneven levels inside sorry dude.

----------


## Towel

first post, last picture the amps on the right side. A friend of mine got those lab tested. They came out as 10mg of methyltest. grtz.

----------


## dmc777

> Not trying to beat a dead horse, but what do you think about these photographs, of Sust 250 Organon by Karachi amps ?
> As Organon was recently bought out by Schering Plough, and Organon Sustanon 250 by Karachi is a direct subsiderary of the new Schering Plough, I think it is valid to post your pictures of the current appearance of Sust 250, after the buyout by Schering Plough. Here are what mine look like. What do you think? Legit or bust?


I'd say those are real because of the laser imprinted exp date and all. The fake one look like they have blue ink or something. Just my opinion though...

----------


## bigp87

PiLaKrav , did you end up finding out whether the ones with green ring are real or fake?

I can get the exact same as your ones, and would like to know if they're legitimate.

----------


## Big

> PiLaKrav , did you end up finding out whether the ones with green ring are real or fake?
> 
> I can get the exact same as your ones, and would like to know if they're legitimate.


PiLaKrav hasn't loggen on in almost a year, don't hold your breath waiting for a reply...

----------


## bigp87

oh ok thanks 

You got any input Big? You think they're fake?

----------


## Big

> oh ok thanks 
> 
> You got any input Big? You think they're fake?


your question was already answered here:
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=365674

----------

